# Not the outcome I was hoping for.



## merrymunky (Feb 18, 2019)

I saw a diabetic nurse to discuss pre-pregnancy care this morning. She is referring me over to the pre-pregnancy consultant which is promising.

I have been given a pre-pregnancy checklist, some of the items are already complete, such as taking 5mg folic acid etc.

She has also started me off with blood glucose testing so I now own a kit and she has ensured that I will have a repeat prescription for the lancets and testing strips.

As lovely as she was and as helpful as the appointment was, I have to admit I left feeling rather despondent. I should have expected it really but to hear her tell me that we should not even be trying for a baby until my levels are under control (my target is 48, diagnostic hba1c is 75 as of a month ago) and that we should be using contraception in the meantime really hurt. I know why, but it is hard to come to terms with.

We have been together for 17 years and tried for ten years for our baby who died at 16 weeks gestation in November. I’m still trying to come to terms with that and was hoping we could try again as soon as possible. I’ve had one cycle since delivering him. My period returned last week so I was starting to track this cycle in the hopes of detecting ovulation. I detected it is a couple of weeks ago but obviously our valiant efforts did not result in conception.

Again I say, I fully understand why she has said that but I don’t have regular cycles. It could be months before I ovulate again. I’m 38 years old and time really isn’t on my side.

I don’t know how long realistically it will take to get my levels down to 48. I have started to make changes to my diet where I can. I follow slimming world but am cutting back on the carbs as much as I can.

To be honest I am finding it all quite daunting. I did the finger prick test this morning at the appointment and my reading was 10.2. She has set the parameters quite tight so that anything over 8 will register as high on the meter. She has told me my reading this morning wasn’t really one she would be worried about and that the monitoring of blood levels for now is just to fact find where my body is up to at the moment.

I just worry that this will never happen for us now and I will have to live with the pain of losing our much wanted child for the rest of my life with no hope of a rainbow baby.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2019)

I went low carb from the moment of being told I was diabetic and went from Hba1c of 91 to 47 in 80 days. 
The slimming world guidelines are not low carb so they might steer you wrong in what foods you should eat.
I was lucky in that having done Atkins whenever I could get away with it I could drop straight back into 50 gm of carb a day after two days of zero carbs to get things on the right track.
Low carb does tend to improve fertility - there have been several unexpected pregnancies on the low carb forum I am on and my own sister came to visit, complained like mad about the food I gave them and fell pregnant. I had just found out I was pregnant the previous week and the babies were born in November and January. They had been wanting a second child for over five years. Their first has Turner's syndrome, the second has no problems - they never had a third, but then, they never came to stay again, and my sister is always going on about my ridiculous diet.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve posted about my issues with low carb high fat in other areas of the forum. I have lowered my carbs considerably but I really don’t think o can fully follow that way of eating. I’m a very fussy vegetarian who doesn’t eat eggs, avocado and quite a few other foods that would be integral to maintaining that way of eating.

I’ve heard so much about slimming world not being suitable but I am choosing to continue for now, with a huge reduction in carbs where I can.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 19, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I’ve posted about my issues with low carb high fat in other areas of the forum. I have lowered my carbs considerably but I really don’t think o can fully follow that way of eating. I’m a very fussy vegetarian who doesn’t eat eggs, avocado and quite a few other foods that would be integral to maintaining that way of eating.
> 
> I’ve heard so much about slimming world not being suitable but I am choosing to continue for now, with a huge reduction in carbs where I can.


I understand your predicament and I agree you’ve got to go for sustainability. not everyone here follows extreme low carbing. Do you not eat eggs in any form or just fried, poached? I eat plenty of Dukan recipes, which focus on low carb high protein but they’re actually quite tasty. Cakes and breads are made by whisking egg whites and yolks and they’re not really eggy in taste. The other thing to consider is the gut friendly diet, which advocates a rainbow of vegetables, low sugar fruits and kefir/live yogurt. This is something I largely follow and it works. Admittedly, I eat do fish but there are plenty of vegetarian recipes. If you get your gut bacteria sorted you may well find BS levels come down a bit anyway. Personally I’d go for that over slimming world as it’s very high carb. Veg lasagnes using courgette or aubergine strips with ricotta. What foods do you enjoy?


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t eat eggs on their own no. I really dislike them and am quite grossed out by them.

I eat Quorn most days. Usually the mince, pieces or sausages. Nothing breadcrumbed. Always plain.

I love my vegetables but I know starchy carbs are to be limited. I love fruit but usually stick to citrus, berries and exotic (I know exotic fruits pose a problem too)

Most of the ‘healthy’ food I eat tends to be great for weight loss but. It for diabetic control. I have to enjoy what I’m eating though. I am so fussy and many foods I simply will not touch. Eggs, mushroom, avocado, aubergine...all firm no no for me, along with meat and fish.

I just don’t see how I can low carb effectively with my palette.

My father father in law both for their levels down to the 40s without going LCHF. They just made adjustments. Which is what I am doing currently. I’ve already omitted rice completely in favour of cauliflower rice. I choose lower carb options of favourites, such as wetabix, I now eat the fuel version as they are lower in carbs/sugar. I’ve switched to the burgen bread etc.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 19, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I don’t eat eggs on their own no. I really dislike them and am quite grossed out by them.
> 
> I eat Quorn most days. Usually the mince, pieces or sausages. Nothing breadcrumbed. Always plain.
> 
> ...



FWIW, focus on the weight loss, and do what you can about managing carbs, would be my advice.

I've gotten myself down to "normal" levels by (a) losing a bunch of weight, mainly but also (b) cutting bread and other grains. At least as far as I can work out.  I've never been radically low-carb and in fact I've tended to increase carbs along the way.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 19, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I don’t eat eggs on their own no. I really dislike them and am quite grossed out by them.
> 
> I eat Quorn most days. Usually the mince, pieces or sausages. Nothing breadcrumbed. Always plain.
> 
> ...


I think maybe focus on what you can eat rather than can’t. For me, switching from processed foods like cereal and bread to home made avoids additives and helps with gut bacteria. Do you have a freezer? I make lasagnes, vegetable bakes etc and add plenty of veg but make 3 and freeze two. That way I just add some salad or side veg which makes things easier. Write a list of all you enjoy and put them into bbc good food website and they’ll give you recipes containing the ingredients you like. Take a look at Dr Mosleys Clever Gut Diet & eat the foods that you enjoy from there. I think you can lower carb without going extreme. Since I’ve bought a monitor I now eat sourdough bread on occasion and high fibre pasta as they don’t spike my blood. Don’t worry about conforming to diet plans, look at what you can safely eat that fits your lifestyle


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 19, 2019)

I do a lot of batch preparation of things like salads, soups and chilli dishes.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 19, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I do a lot of batch preparation of things like salads, soups and chilli dishes.


Great. Take a look at the Clever Gut book: it may just help with weight loss.
I know it’s difficult; my diet used to consist of pasta, risotto and home made pizza. When I got my monitor it was a revelation as I did manage to keep some pasta, albeit a protein one. So hard changing what you’re used to. Wish you best of luck with it


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 19, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Great. Take a look at the Clever Gut book: it may just help with weight loss.
> I know it’s difficult; my diet used to consist of pasta, risotto and home made pizza. When I got my monitor it was a revelation as I did manage to keep some pasta, albeit a protein one. So hard changing what you’re used to. Wish you best of luck with it


Than you. I can definitely look into that. 

I stopped eating white pasta about a year ago and switched to red lentil which is much better in terms of carb and sugar content. Although I haven’t had it at all since diagnosis. I’ve been sticking largely to plain Quorn products with vegetables as basis for main meals, plus my soups and salads.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 21, 2019)

It’s not impossible to get levels under control. It can be done. Many here have done it. Have a good read of the posts and you will see it and be done.
If you have a baby now at these levels it will be harder and puts you and baby at risk. So sadly you just have to wait.
Years ago I heard something on women’s hour about how all mums to be should prepare there bodies for pregnancy, improves diet and fitness etc. It was very interesting. Also most animals do some sort of preparation for it so it’s just nature to have your body as healthy as it can be, also it needs to be as it’s hard being pregnant.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh I am doing what I can believe me. I’m almost a stone down since January and overall I am 4 stone down on my heaviest weight. I am adjusting my diet, regularly blood testing and improving fitness. 

It’s just so frustrating when it took ten years to conceive our baby boy. My actual pregnancy was relatively easy up till the day we found out he had passed away. There were hidden issues we had no idea about. The biggest probably being the diabetes. I’m not getting any younger and the idea of waiting is utter torment. I am 39 in July with irregular cycles. They do regulate somewhat with my weight loss but not enough tonhave fully regular and predictable cycles. It could take less than a year to get the levels down but I could be left waiting for ovulation for a long time after. 

Ultimately I want to be fit and healthy for pregnancy to give us the best chances and I will work hard to get it. 

I’m just starting to resent this condition and the impact it is having on out future. It’s three months today since we delivered our boy. I was hoping we could jump straight back on the TTC train.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 21, 2019)

It’s a horrible condition but you can still live a perfectly enjoyable life. 
Have you thought about adoption? 
If we had a bigger house I’d do it. I love children but cannot do it again.
It’s a wonderful gift you can give a child in need, I know two friends who have done it and it’s just amazing.

Hope your coping today xx


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2019)

I would adopt in a  heartbeat but I think my husband would find it more difficult. I think he would struggle to bond with a child that wasn’t biologically his. I would want a newborn too. I want to experience everything I can. 

I am hoping my weight loss and diet adaptations will result in a low enough hba1c to be given the green light sooner rather than later.


----------

